# Doubling ingredients in aromatherapy recipes



## thenaturalway (Sep 16, 2007)

I am a newbie to aromatherapy.  I want to make my own cosmetics but am unsure about doubling or tripling recipes to make a larger product.  Would I double/triple ALL ingredients, including the essential oils? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 16, 2007)

You can....BUT if this is for cosmetics, please make sure you use correct %, know which oils can be used safely and which oils can only be used in very small amounts or none (if they stay on the skin; ie: citrus oils)

Irena


----------



## thenaturalway (Sep 16, 2007)

OK.  Thank you!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 16, 2007)

You're welcome.  

Irena


----------

